

Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged: a paean to American liberty - alpine
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/17/ayn-rand-atlast-shrugged-paean-american-liberty

======
sp332
The article goes a bit odd at the end, since America leads the world in
charitable giving and foreign aid. It could have contrasted voluntary
donations with state welfare.

